# Republicans can't stop confusing US Constitution with their bible



## Teddy Pollins (Mar 23, 2015)

Republicans Can t Stop Confusing Our Constitution With Their Bible PoliticusUSA s Archives
Is the US Constitution an absolute law as for Dems as for Gops?
First off, at least the GOP is aware of the existence of the Constitution. Secondly, not spending taxpayer money on one subset of the population hardly qualifies as "taking away [that subset's] rights". It falls more in the category of "not hooking them up with public funds quite as much".


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 23, 2015)

Dems love their "Little Red Book" that's their Bible


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm assuming somewhere deep down there is a point buried in here, but I'm not entirely sure what it is.


----------



## norwegen (Mar 23, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm assuming somewhere deep down there is a point buried in here, but I'm not entirely sure what it is.


 Republicans have their own Bible.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 23, 2015)

So, the article is from April of 2011 and this is the most cogent statement you can make?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 23, 2015)

We might as well go read the National Inquire. We'd get less nonsense


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 23, 2015)

“Republicans have made it their stock and trade to deprive Americans of their rights based on religious dogmata, and their primary targets have been women and gays.  Since the start of 2011, Republicans nationwide have passed hundreds of laws that discriminate against women by taking away their right to choose their own reproductive health. It is no secret that the attacks on women’s rights are borne of Christian-inspired ideology meant to force women to give birth and relinquish their equal rights guaranteed in the Constitution. The same bible-based ideology is being used to discriminate against gays and their ability to marry and move around the country.”

And unfortunately this is as true today as it was almost four years ago; indeed, most on the right today continue to pursue a political agenda hostile to the rights of women and gay Americans – an agenda hostile to the Constitution and its case law.


----------



## gipper (Mar 23, 2015)

Do our rights come from God or do they come from other men?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, It came from that nasty commie site: politicagarbage

shun that nasty site folks. don't give them any support


----------



## Donald Polish (Mar 23, 2015)

My thoughts: the GOP does not give a fuck if gays marry, if there's prayer in school, if every woman in the US gets 10 abortions a year, 'In God We Trust' on our currency or the 10 Commandments in courthouses.
They just don't care, really, really don't care.
They only pretend to care to convince gullible and weak minded people to vote for them so they can keep stealing their money and giving it to the corporations and rich people.
That is the very idea of them I believe.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dems love their "Little Red Book" that's their Bible



"...We should be talking about a permanent revolution!"

"'Permanent revolution?' Where have I heard that?"

"I got it from a book."

"What book?"

"The Little Red Book."

"You wanna quote Mau Se Tung, a communist?"

"You think communists never wrote an elegant phrase? How dya think they got everyone to be communists?"

- The West Wing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Dems love their "Little Red Book" that's their Bible
> ...



Reagan defeated the USSR so completely he left them only two options: nuclear war or take up Ted Kennedy on his offer to let Moscow control the Democrat Party; they chose the latter


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 24, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



And he only crashed the stock market to achieve that 'victory.'


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 24, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



You're more idiotic than usual


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 24, 2015)

Now we hear from the tinfoil hat brigade:

"Republicans have made it their stock and trade to deprive Americans of their rights based on religious dogmata, and their primary targets have been women and gays. Since the start of 2011, Republicans nationwide have passed hundreds of laws that discriminate against women by taking away their right to choose their own reproductive health. It is no secret that the attacks on women’s rights are borne of Christian-inspired ideology meant to force women to give birth and relinquish their equal rights guaranteed in the Constitution. The same bible-based ideology is being used to discriminate against gays and their ability to marry and move around the country."

One does not have to refer to the Bible to realize that killing a human baby in the womb is just as unacceptable as killing a newborn because it has a birth defect.  4 weeks = beating heart.  To characterize a late-term abortion solely in terms of the MOTHER's interests (much less her "rights") is grotesque.  Even the Nazi's didn't target helpless babies.

What kind of a fucked-up, oblivious mind would even conceive of the thought that the "rights" of homosexuals are being "attacked" in this day and age?  It wasn't so long ago that homosexual sodomy was A FELONY in most U.S. jurisdictions, and now, objections to the creation of homosexual "marriages" - institutions never recognized in any society in all of recorded history become an "attack" on homosexuals.

Fucking idiot.


----------



## natstew (Mar 25, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Now we hear from the tinfoil hat brigade:
> 
> "Republicans have made it their stock and trade to deprive Americans of their rights based on religious dogmata, and their primary targets have been women and gays. Since the start of 2011, Republicans nationwide have passed hundreds of laws that discriminate against women by taking away their right to choose their own reproductive health. It is no secret that the attacks on women’s rights are borne of Christian-inspired ideology meant to force women to give birth and relinquish their equal rights guaranteed in the Constitution. The same bible-based ideology is being used to discriminate against gays and their ability to marry and move around the country."
> 
> ...



You are the idiot!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

*Here are 5 inspiring badasses who stood up to the Christian right’s homophobia*
Do we have to remind these religious zealots that it’s 2015?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

*These wing nuts use their opposition to abortion as proof "they are more moral than thou.*"...they are narcissistic assholes who want to refer to a zygote or a Blastocyst as a "Baby"....what about I take a cookie dough uncooked and  raw and said "here have a cookie"


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2015)

Left wingers can't stop confusing political rhetoric with the Constitution. The modern (left wing) jack boot thug approach to the 1st Amendment right of freedom of religion is based on an opinion by a former KKK member appointed to the Supreme Court by FDR. There is no such wording in the Constitution as "separation of church and state". The opinion was based on the thoughts presumed to be in Jefferson's head. The thuggish approach to freedom of religion has expanded to bullies with badges and sledgehammers obliterating the Ten Commandments on a court house wall for almost a century. A series of left wing judges ordered a Korean War monument in San Diego bulldozed because a single atheist was offended by the Cross. The Bill of Rights was intended as a curb on government abuse not as a tool for governments to obliterate every vestige of Christianity in the public arena.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

whitehall said:


> Left wingers can't stop confusing political rhetoric with the Constitution. The modern (left wing) jack boot thug approach to the 1st Amendment right of freedom of religion is based on an opinion by a former KKK member appointed to the Supreme Court by FDR. There is no such wording in the Constitution as "separation of church and state". The opinion was based on the thoughts presumed to be in Jefferson's head. The thuggish approach to freedom of religion has expanded to bullies with badges and sledgehammers obliterating the Ten Commandments on a court house wall for almost a century. A series of left wing judges ordered a Korean War monument in San Diego bulldozed because a single atheist was offended by the Cross. The Bill of Rights was intended as a curb on government abuse not as a tool for governments to obliterate every vestige of Christianity in the public arena.


*Does all that apply to the Second Amendment......we are too fanatical about the Second Amendment....its a thuggish approach...Christianity does not get special status dude ...forget about it....its just another Religion ...one of many...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

*The effing Second AMENDMENT NASTIES  have passed laws prohibiting Emergency Room Doctors from asking about  guns in the house of victims of Domestic violence just because some Wayne LaPierre jack ass fanatic says so...*


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2015)

that title alone is OFFENSIVE. that site is nothing but a propaganda hate site for Progessive/democrat/commie party

disgusting

Now you see where Obama gets a lot of his material from that he spews


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

*
Because Religious people have a Constitutional Right to hurl Molotov Cocktails *
Texas woman throws Molotov cocktail outside Austin Planned Parenthood


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2015)

More from YOUR President. should give you all the warm fuzzies

just unbelievable

SHOCKING Obama words: bombshell anti-white audio uncovered!


----------



## jillian (Mar 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dems love their "Little Red Book" that's their Bible



no.


----------



## jillian (Mar 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Ok, It came from that nasty commie site: politicagarbage
> 
> shun that nasty site folks. don't give them any support



poor idiota


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Left wingers can't stop confusing political rhetoric with the Constitution. The modern (left wing) jack boot thug approach to the 1st Amendment right of freedom of religion is based on an opinion by a former KKK member appointed to the Supreme Court by FDR. There is no such wording in the Constitution as "separation of church and state". The opinion was based on the thoughts presumed to be in Jefferson's head. The thuggish approach to freedom of religion has expanded to bullies with badges and sledgehammers obliterating the Ten Commandments on a court house wall for almost a century. A series of left wing judges ordered a Korean War monument in San Diego bulldozed because a single atheist was offended by the Cross. The Bill of Rights was intended as a curb on government abuse not as a tool for governments to obliterate every vestige of Christianity in the public arena.
> ...


For the sake of union educated low information lefties who think the word "dude" is important to use in a discussion about the Constitution I remind them that the Bill of Rights was intended as a limitation on the power of the government. Legitimate laws have been created regarding the 2nd Amendment mostly in the 20th century. There never has been a law created to limit the right to freedom of religion except in the minds of jack booted thugs who think the opinion of a former KKK member stands as Constitutional law.


----------



## Staidhup (Mar 25, 2015)

Only the fear mongering sensationalist left would pound on this feeble myth that the right confuses the Constitution with the Bible when in fact this is simply nothing more than a pointed attack against those that disagree with their position. The fact that one is the result of the other is counter to their agenda. The atheistic left fully understands that in order to centralize and acquire power there is no room for a God or a Constitution, of which both are viewed as the enemy and must be stomped out. The continual assault against organized religion, freedom, and liberty are viewed as the only remaining barriers to their nirvana of singular party control. To their disdain not everyone is willing to drink the cool-aid and their war continues.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

whitehall said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


OK dude .....what you all want is for Christianity to be the official.Religion ....over our bodies...dude...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> Only the fear mongering sensationalist left would pound on this feeble myth that the right confuses the Constitution with the Bible when in fact this is simply nothing more than a pointed attack against those that disagree with their position. The fact that one is the result of the other is counter to their agenda. The atheistic left fully understands that in order to centralize and acquire power there is no room for a God or a Constitution, of which both are viewed as the enemy and must be stomped out. The continual assault against organized religion, freedom, and liberty are viewed as the only remaining barriers to their nirvana of singular party control. To their disdain not everyone is willing to drink the cool-aid and their war continues.


No you are not going to establish Talievangelical Christian Sharia laws...no way Jose ...no you are not allowed to murder Doctors at Abortion clinics or do Christian terror against the clinics...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 25, 2015)

DGS49 said:


> Now we hear from the tinfoil hat brigade:
> 
> "Republicans have made it their stock and trade to deprive Americans of their rights based on religious dogmata, and their primary targets have been women and gays. Since the start of 2011, Republicans nationwide have passed hundreds of laws that discriminate against women by taking away their right to choose their own reproductive health. It is no secret that the attacks on women’s rights are borne of Christian-inspired ideology meant to force women to give birth and relinquish their equal rights guaranteed in the Constitution. The same bible-based ideology is being used to discriminate against gays and their ability to marry and move around the country."
> 
> ...


You're in no position to call anyone an idiot.

You proved the OP's premise with your post.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 25, 2015)

Sam Harris: Cults just magnify 'the horror of religion generally' -- it makes you want to die


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2015)

The main post was about the Constitution and the Bible. We can drift off to Amendment #2 later. The hypocrisy on the left regarding religion and the Constitution borders on insanity. A couple of years ago the left was outraged to the point of rioting over the (untrue) rumor that the Koran might have been mishandled by Marines at Gitmo. The Bible preaches love and the Koran preaches murder and hatred but somehow the left has determined that the Bible is the problem. Young girls are sometimes forced into role playing in public school by wearing burkas and pretending to be Muslem but the same girls would be expelled if they wore something that promoted Christianity. Christians were justiafiably offended when the radical left laughed at an "art" exhibit featuring the Catholic Virgin Mary smeared with dung and the Crucifix upside down in a vat of urine but Christians understood the concept of freedom of speech. The radical left wouldn't dare make fun of the Koran or Mohammed or be at risk from everything from riots to threats of murder. The radical left pretends to respect women but protects the jihad maniacs who would stone a woman to death for the slightest infraction. Like I said the double standard borders on insanity.


----------



## Owen (Mar 26, 2015)

gipper said:


> Do our rights come from God or do they come from other men?


from herdsmen


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 26, 2015)

Most Lefties have the narcissistic view that "history" started when they were about 12 years old.  They believe that the people who wrote the Constitution didn't understand what it meant - that somehow the words, "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion..." means that neither religion nor God can be mentioned or acknowledged by anyone in government.

I still haven't figured out what they believe changed in the Constitution to result in government censorship of smut being "unconstitutional," or sodomy laws being "unconstitutional," or giving women the constitutional "right" to kill their babies.  Were people just stupid for the first 175 years?  Were the founders of the different states unaware that they weren't allowed to mention God when they drafted their own state Constitutions?  In 1911, the people of New Mexico began their Constitution with the words, "We, the People of New Mexico, grateful to Almighty God for the blessings of liberty..."  What the hell were they thinking of?  Of course just about all the other states have similar wording in their preambles, but Lefties suppose they just weren't aware of the "wall of separation between Church & State."  It was hidden behind the emanations and penumbras, I suppose.

Many Leftist judges seem to believe that the Constitution says exactly what it WOULD HAVE SAID if they had written it last night.  Surely that [*crude word for vagina*] in Alabama thinks that.  Else, where did she find a provision in the U.S. Constitution that PROHIBITS Alabama from limiting marriages to people of different genders?  Just like they have for the past couple hundred years.

Lefties are constantly claiming that conditions and laws that prevailed for hundreds of years are morally (not that Lefties even acknowledge the concept of morality) reprehensible.  Do think that they are more enlightened than anyone who existed prior to their own twelfth birthday?  (Obviously, they do).

And why are Lefties so obtusely unaware of the difference between hating a PERSON and hating SOMETHING THAT A PERSON DOES?  It doesn't seem like that difficult a concept.  I don't Like Barbra Streisand but I like how she sings.  I like Barry Bonds but I don't like his cheating.  Not difficult at all.

And Lefties (at least on this board) don't know how to present an argument.  They think that "You are an idiot," is a rebuttal.


----------



## Friends (May 8, 2015)

Donald Polish said:


> My thoughts: the GOP does not give a fuck if gays marry, if there's prayer in school, if every woman in the US gets 10 abortions a year, 'In God We Trust' on our currency or the 10 Commandments in courthouses.
> They just don't care, really, really don't care.
> They only pretend to care to convince gullible and weak minded people to vote for them so they can keep stealing their money and giving it to the corporations and rich people.
> That is the very idea of them I believe.


 
The Republican Party exists in order to make the rich richer. Everything else Republicans talk about is part of an effort to win the votes of people who are hurt by their economic policies.


----------



## gipper (May 8, 2015)

Friends said:


> Donald Polish said:
> 
> 
> > My thoughts: the GOP does not give a fuck if gays marry, if there's prayer in school, if every woman in the US gets 10 abortions a year, 'In God We Trust' on our currency or the 10 Commandments in courthouses.
> ...


...and the Dems are no different.


----------



## Agit8r (May 8, 2015)

Well, both are well above the average reading level, so it isn't a surprise.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (May 28, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm assuming somewhere deep down there is a point buried in here, but I'm not entirely sure what it is.



I'll help you. The Constitution is a very very Republican document because it was designed to produce and carefully guard freedom and very very limited govt. Liberals are 100% opposed to the concept of the Constitution so really have no place in America. This is why they spied for Stalin and Hitler. No govt is too big for a liberal if it promises rapid change for the better.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 28, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming somewhere deep down there is a point buried in here, but I'm not entirely sure what it is.
> ...



It is no such thing whatsoever


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (May 28, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> I'll help you. The Constitution is a very very Republican document





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> It is no such thing whatsoever


gee I wonder why the silly liberal forgot to explain?????????? What  does that teach us about the IQ of  liberals?? Is any other conclusion possible? If so what is it??


----------



## bodecea (May 28, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dems love their "Little Red Book" that's their Bible


Cute strawman.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 14, 2015)

Teddy Pollins said:


> First off, at least the GOP is aware of the existence of the Constitution.".



well, so are the libs in order to appear to be patriotic and in order not to lie when they take the oath of office.
But, to reconcile their anti-constitutional beliefs they lie to us trying to persuade us that the Constitution can mean anything they want it to mean including, apparently, communism.


----------



## chikenwing (Jun 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *These wing nuts use their opposition to abortion as proof "they are more moral than thou.*"...they are narcissistic assholes who want to refer to a zygote or a Blastocyst as a "Baby"....what about I take a cookie dough uncooked and  raw and said "here have a cookie"


Sad you think that was witty and proved some point.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *These wing nuts use their opposition to abortion as proof "they are more moral than thou.*"...they are narcissistic assholes who want to refer to a zygote or a Blastocyst as a "Baby"....what about I take a cookie dough uncooked and  raw and said "here have a cookie"
> ...


If its sad then cry I don't give a hoot...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *These wing nuts use their opposition to abortion as proof "they are more moral than thou.*"...they are narcissistic assholes who want to refer to a zygote or a Blastocyst as a "Baby"....what about I take a cookie dough uncooked and  raw and said "here have a cookie"



dear, when we treated love and sex and children as sacred in the Republican 1950's kids had parents. Liberals have destroyed love and family in America.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *These wing nuts use their opposition to abortion as proof "they are more moral than thou.*"...they are narcissistic assholes who want to refer to a zygote or a Blastocyst as a "Baby"....what about I take a cookie dough uncooked and  raw and said "here have a cookie"
> ...


Yeah it was cool in the fifties when the Negroes could not drink water  from water fountains and when they could not use public bathrooms ...its was a time when Negroes and others could be abused...you miss those days...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)

For the heroic moralist on abortions human life begins at conception however once that human life is out here with us its on its own....we do not want parasites....so human life begins at conception and ends at birth...


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



dear, in those days kids had parents and boys didn't grow up top go to jail and Chicago was not more dangerous than Afghanistan at the height of the war. Does the liberal have the IQ to understand?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> For the heroic moralist on abortions human life begins at conception however once that human life is out here with us its on its own....we do not want parasites....so human life begins at conception and ends at birth...



dear, care to try again in sensible English??


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> For the heroic moralist on abortions human life begins at conception however once that human life is out here with us its on its own....we do not want parasites....so human life begins at conception and ends at birth...



is the goof liberal saying if we are opposed to abortion we must support crippling welfare to be consistent?

Notice how slow the liberal naturally is??


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > For the heroic moralist on abortions human life begins at conception however once that human life is out here with us its on its own....we do not want parasites....so human life begins at conception and ends at birth...
> ...


No I am saying straight up that you are phonies and hypocrites...that all your anti abortion morality is not worth a bucket of warm spit ...its BS...its cheap and tawdry...

and its not so much that you are against the social safety net and against helping the poor and the elderly...its not so much that as  your full throated support for ridiculous war machine spending on killing folks ....all the while you all pound your meat about the "fetus"


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 14, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



dear you are ranting not presenting an argument. Please present an argument or admit you lack the IQ to be here!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> dear you are ranting not presenting an argument. Please present an argument or admit you lack the IQ to be here!!


 Don't take a pedantic paternalistic  tone with me, you are just another wing nut  ...I am  not impressed by you and your "arguments" ...you seem like a self righteous goofball...The Bible  does not take precedence over the Constitution what are you nuts ? you are not morally superior to me or to any woman who chooses abortion... you want Big Brother Government to enforce your dogma based views ...get real...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 14, 2015)

what the wing nut calls "crippling welfare" is the social safety net....the social safety net supports life  which they pound their chest to proclaim its their guiding principle...what a steaming pile of horse and bull exhaust...as soon , just as soon as that child is actually born actually here among us they want to go "Darwin" survival of the fittest...They got no issue with the crippling armament industry expenditures that is our policy...they approve of every dollar spend on killing but want to say they are "pro life" ....weirdos fools and hypocrites is what you re.*..go read your own freaking Bible and tell me what the Christian leader had to say about the poor vs what he had to say about the wealthy...*


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 15, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> what the wing nut calls "crippling welfare" is the social safety net..*..*



of course that's stupid since you get off a safety net after you fall; you don't live on it for generations until you are crippled and forced to vote for treasonous liberals.

Liberal policies have left black Americans worse off than they were under slavery and Jim Crow-era policies, argued a black conservative commentator.
Mychal Massie, who is best known for his viral 2012 screed against the Obamas, argues that out-of-wedlock births, single-parent homes, abortion rates, and incarceration rates for black Americans have all risen sharply since affirmative action laws and the 1964 Civil Rights Act were enacted by “bigoted neo-Leninist liberals.”e


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 15, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *tell me what the Christian leader had to say about the poor vs what he had to say about the wealthy...*



typical illiterate libcommie fool:
2 Thessalonians 3:6-12 ESV / 

Now we command you, brothers, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that you keep away from any brother who is walking in idleness and not in accord with the tradition that you received from us. For you yourselves know how you ought to imitate us, because we were not idle when we were with you, nor did we eat anyone's bread without paying for it, but with toil and labor we worked night and day, that we might not be a burden to any of you. It was not because we do not have that right, but to give you in ourselves an example to imitate. For even when we were with you, we would give you this command: If anyone is not willing to work, let him not eat.

When Clinton made welfare workfare fully half decided they no longer needed welfare!


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 28, 2016)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *These wing nuts use their opposition to abortion as proof "they are more moral than thou.*"...they are narcissistic assholes who want to refer to a zygote or a Blastocyst as a "Baby"....what about I take a cookie dough uncooked and  raw and said "here have a cookie"



Would that you are able to put your emotional outbursts and righteous indignation aside long enough for myself or for others to share with you the biological facts that prove a child in the womb can be rightfully called a "baby" and how (as a baby is a very young person) they are Constitutionally entitled to the equal protections of our laws.

It's clear that you have run into the more emotive and religious arguments in the past. However, I can provide you with a secular and Constitutional argument against abortion that essentially expresses the anti-abortion sentiment in a (I believe) better way.

The basic *secular / Constitutional argument* is really very simple.

As the Supreme Court said when they were deciding Roe. (paraphrased) *"If it were established that a child in the womb (fetus) is a person. . . then the case for abortion becomes nearly impossible to make"

The Supreme Courts words have not gone un-noticed. We (our State and Federal government) has since enacted "fetal homicide laws" which legally define a "child in the womb" in "any stage of development" as "a human being"

So, while the use of the word "baby" to describe a child in the womb - it is not really that much of a stretch - given that we not only have laws to define a "child in the womb" as a "child."  We also already have laws which make the criminal killing of that "child" a crime of "murder."

You, of course will be quick to point out how our 'fetal homicide' laws make exceptions to themselves to keep abortions legal. However, it is our view that those exceptions are NOT Constitutional. 

The exceptions that (for now) are keeping abortions 'legal' are not Constitutional because they deny the "human being/ child" that is being aborted the "equal protections" of our laws. 

Questions?  *


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 28, 2016)

I can't speak for every liberal/democrat/progressive, but at least most of us believe in the absolute prohibitions on state power within the Constitution, and it's subsequent amendments. We believe that "The privilege of the writ of habeas corpus shall not be suspended, unless... in cases of rebellion or invasion." as well as the protections of the Fourth, Fifth, Sixth and Eighth Amendments, which the GOP hasn't acknowledged since late 2001.


----------

